# Office Standard 2007Military Appreciation Edition



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

The U.S. Military & Microsoft are offering Microsoft Office 2007 to military members (and their families) at a huge discount.........

Buy now for $49.99 and save up to 87%.* 
For a limited time, get Office Standard 2007-Military Appreciation Edition for just $49.99. That's up to $349 off!

http://www.microsoft.com/office/offers/military/


----------

